

Is Domain Name Typosquatting Worth It? - mcyger
http://www.domainsherpa.com/is-domain-name-typosquatting-worth-it/

======
benblodgett
"it would produce at least 0.1 percent of Coupons.com’s traffic, or 10,000
unique visitors per month."

Amusing

